# major problem...advice?



## OnTheRightPath (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I never thought I would be so stupid, but I did something the other night that has put my wife in a very embarassing situation because what I do obviously will reflect on her in a small community. We were drinking heavily late one night and supposedly A friend's wife was passed out naked on the bed and I took pics with his phone and emailed it to myself in the middle of the night. Well, I had no freakin' idea I had done this bc I had wayyy too much to drink and that night was a blank memory for me. ...So I get called out by my friend bc his wife saw the photo first a week later I guess on his phone. Of course he is irately calling me, and at first I didn't even know what I had done because I never even saw the email. So now my wife knows, our friends know, and of course the couple this happened to wants nothing to do with us at all. Frankly, I dont blame them because too much alcohol can never be a valid excuse for anything. My concern is not with my image, but with my wife's. I brought this embarassment on her and now I feel soo horrible that I am lost, and she of course can not even stand to look at me right now. Words cannot express how shameful I feel, but I have no idea what to do. I have already tried to apologize to everybody involved, but I feel it is falling on deaf ears. This has really got my all screwed up in the head and I cannot focus on anything one bit bc I feel so dang bad, so this is why I am posting. Any suggestions for damage control or something I could do or say to help make amends with everybody? (I have already stopped drinking).


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

face it. admit you really screwed up. stay on the non-drinking wagon (hard to do with the coming holidays so get support if needed with AA or otherwise) and move on. And I assume you've erased the pics.


----------



## OnTheRightPath (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks for the advice. I can definitely stop the drinking. The pics never even came through on my email. when I went to tried to pull up the attachments, my computer gives me a windows explorer error message, so I never even saw the pics. I permanantly deleted the emails already anyway. I also just found out in the last hr that my wife doesn't want me to come home for a couple days. The hits just keep coming. Its going to suck being away from her and my 4 yr old daughter.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

What a really bad move!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

If you want to save your marriage I would suggest you do what ever she asks right now.... without drama.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

How do you know YOU did this???? COuld the husband have done this? Why would you use his phone and email something to you. This doesn't even sound like reality. 

I would tell your wife that you don't believe this story, you have no recollection of it and that you are coming home.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

How do you know YOU did this???? COuld the husband have done this? Why would you use his phone and email something to you. 

This is exactly my question but maybe for a different reason....... If in fact you were so drunk, you don't remember anything how do you know if was YOU taking the pics/sending email? 

Sorry but I'm one that has a hard time believing the excuse: I was so drunk, I didn't know what I was doing. In my younger days, I've been drunk to the point of praying to the porcelain God and passing out & sleeping it off but I still remembered everything I did/that happened. I understand there are some who experience this, but just maybe your wife is like me and doesn't believe the excuse? Has she specifically said she's mad because of the embarrassment it caused her?


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

heavensangel said:


> How do you know YOU did this???? COuld the husband have done this? Why would you use his phone and email something to you.
> 
> This is exactly my question but maybe for a different reason....... If in fact you were so drunk, you don't remember anything how do you know if was YOU taking the pics/sending email?
> 
> Sorry but I'm one that has a hard time believing the excuse: I was so drunk, I didn't know what I was doing. In my younger days, I've been drunk to the point of praying to the porcelain God and passing out & sleeping it off but I still remembered everything I did/that happened. I understand there are some who experience this, but just maybe your wife is like me and doesn't believe the excuse? Has she specifically said she's mad because of the embarrassment it caused her?


It's not possible to recall what you don't remember!


----------



## bouillon (Nov 13, 2012)

OnTheRightPath said:


> . * We were drinking heavily late one night and supposedly A friend's wife was passed out naked on the bed and I took pics with his phone and emailed it to myself in the middle of the night. Well, I had no freakin' idea I had done this bc I had wayyy too much to drink and that night was a blank memory for me*. ...So I get called out by my friend bc his wife saw the photo first a week later I guess on his phone. Of course he is irately calling me, and at first I didn't even know what I had done because I never even saw the email..


This sounds unbelievable. How did you get access to both your friends phone and his naked wife and the time to take pictures without getting caught? I'm trying to understand under what circumstances that would become possible and it just doesn't match with what you have here...

Sounds like your buddy showed you naked pictures of his lady that he took without his wife's knowledge and you forwarded them to yourself without his permission.


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

Your 'buddy' got caught taking pictures of his naked and sleeping wife, and e-mailing them to you.

He needed a scape goat.

You are it.

Drop him.

Go home.

Good luck.


----------

